
NFL Lineman John Urschel to Start Math PhD at MIT in Offseason - goblin_got_game
http://espn.go.com/blog/baltimore-ravens/post/_/id/25428/what-offseason-ravens-john-urschel-is-starting-his-phd-at-mit
======
cafard
Good for him. But back in the day, there was Frank Ryan:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Ryan_(American_football)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Ryan_\(American_football\))

